# Harman/Kardon  Soundsticks III



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2012)

Si el *VOYEURISMO* es lo tuyo  , entonces comprate éste y espialo todo  

http://www.masoportunidades.com.ar/...ker-system-disponible-en-bs-as-gba-zona-oeste


----------



## Tavo (Ene 23, 2012)

-----------------------------------------

Che, está bueno el equipito, un tanto raro... En la publicación pusieron "Harm*o*n Kardon"... 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2012)

Si , puse un aviso porque la página de ellos es media complicada de navegar .

Con todo el respeto que me merecen ahora me voy a comprar un par de budineras de acrílico o dos flaneras y me armo un "mafle" (así decía el tano) 






Éste parece un casco de moto chato :

http://br.harmankardon.com/hk-Product-Detail-br/gla-55.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> .......Con todo el respeto que me merecen ahora me voy a comprar un par de budineras de acrílico o dos flaneras y me armo un "mafle" (así decía el tano) .........



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/encontre-gabinete-nuevo-amplificador-32832/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2012)

Me gusta mucho más la idea de las ollas , que esa esfera futurista


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 23, 2012)

LOL

No más!


----------

